# TT easter eggs (hidden tricks)



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

So I recently got my TT and 
wanted to know if there are any
good things to learn from 
other owners, things you've learned
about the car.... tips/tricks.
hidden features.... in games/programs
they're called easter eggs.
share anything you want....
even if it's just a cool mod
done with VAG-com or something like that.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: TT easter eggs (texboy99)*

Hmmm... I don't think there is anything really hidden in the car. However, some things people who have never even seen a TT would notice:
The windows automatically click up/down a half an inch when you open/close the doors
There is an aluminum "TT" place that folds down over the radio
We have an actual first aid compartment in the rear passenger side, which actually comes with a German first aid kit
You can turn the passenger airbag on/off from a switch in the glove compartment








If you lose traction with your front tires, the rear tires will start to spin also


----------



## FrozenSun (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: TT easter eggs (Phrost)*

Tricks with VAG-com
you can open/close the windows from the remote (nice to have in the summer)
change the bass setting on the BOSS system


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

how do you do the bass setting again?


----------



## dallas4u (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: TT easter eggs (texboy99)*

Use your climate controls to check sensor values in the car (coolant temp, mph, etc...)
http://www.wak-tt.com/climate/climatecodes.htm


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: TT easter eggs (dallas4u)*

do you have to hold something down for the windows?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: TT easter eggs (dallas4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dallas4u* »_Use your climate controls to check sensor values in the car (coolant temp, mph, etc...)
http://www.wak-tt.com/climate/climatecodes.htm

thanks man, that is really nice.........i just took a drive with the km/h showing

good times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrozenSun (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Audi225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi225* »_how do you do the bass setting again?

I'll have to search trough my links for how to do the windows, i remember i had to download a small program and recode the module
for the bass i copied on some web site (forgot the link) so props to the original writer
"The Concert radio can be coded for two different Bass/Treble Vehicle-specific tone control slopes.
One is for Bose/Concert and the other for Concert only. You can change this setting by recoding the
radio module with either a VAG1151/1552 or VWTOOL. The standard coding for a TT w/bose and secondary 
display is 00517. If you don't have a cd changer, secondary display, etc. this value may vary in the
first decimal place (see page 5 of audi tech document on adding a CD-Changer for complete details. URL at end).
We are only concerned with the value at the second decimal place (in the example above it is 1 for Bose tone slope).
If you have the radio recoded and change the 1 to a 0 (zero), you will enable the other Vehicle-specific tone control.
Once the radio is recoded you will notice the "Bose" missing from the display on powerup. The Bass/Treble range
is now +-6 but the adjustment is more dramatic.
I must say, the effect on the Bass is incredible! It may not be a "true" sound in the Bose universe but many will
find it an improvement.
Jeff
"


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: TT easter eggs (FrozenSun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrozenSun* »_Tricks with VAG-com
you can open/close the windows from the remote (nice to have in the summer)

I tried to get TWO different dealers to hook this up for us, but they said dealers aren't allowed to because of liability reasons. Like if you bump the button and your windows roll down and the car gets stolen, or the windows go up and your kid suffocates from the heat because you left him in the car to go buy booze and the line was too long and you didn't get out in time you drunk.
Or something like that. I'll find a friend with a VAG-com and get them to do it for me.


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: TT easter eggs (andylyco)*

In addition to remote control of your windows you can use a VAG to autolock at 15mph, lock all with 1-click, unlock all with 1-click.


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: TT easter eggs (Blue TTop)*

I found a freebie! I carefully removed the fins and mechanics in my vent and with a few wraps of electrical tape around it a boost guage fits in there just right! now to plug the vent behind it and run the line.


----------



## FrozenSun (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: TT easter eggs (brian_216)*

xenon adjustment for the TT, copied from web props to the original writer..
"
How to Adjust Xenon Headlight Range using a VAG-COM
I can confirm that this tweek works on an '01 TT 225 and '03 A4 Avant 1.8T.
Although I have not tested it, this should work on all current Audi cars with
OEM self-levelling Xenon lights.
When I recently took delivery of my '03 A4 Avant 1.8T, I noticed that the
headlights were aimed too low. Foreground illumination was excellent, however I
was having difficulty picking out signs further down the road. They were
certainly not aimed as optimally as the Xenons on my TT (after several trips to
the dealer to get it right).
When I parked the A4 alongside the wall of an industrial building at night, a
sharp downwards slope was evident. The lights were aimed approximately 20-30
degrees from horizontal, too low for my taste.
Here is the procedure to adjust the vertical aim of OEM Xenons
1. Park the car on a level surface, 10 to 20 feet from a wall if possible.
Connect the VAG-COM as usual, with both ignition and xenons on.
2. Select control module 55 - H. Light Range. This is somewhat hidden under
"Less Common Modules"
3. Take note of the value in the Soft Coding cell. This is the headlight level
as set by the dealer when they performed the PDI. If you manage to muck things
up you can always go back to this default value
4. Click on "Recode - 07" and you will be able to modify this soft coding
value. A smaller value aims the lights higher, and lower value aims the lights
lower. Click on "Do it!" to see the lights move up or down.
5. Don't over do it. I suggest that you choose a value that still has a gentle
downwards slope to avoid blinding other people on the road. I changed my
original value from 00060 to 00020 and it's perfect.
6. Now you need to recalibrate the self-leveling reference point, or else you
will throw a code the next time you start the car.
7. To do this, select "Basic Settings - 04" and scroll up to "Group 001". In a
few seconds the first cell will change from "wait" to "set". Now scroll to
"Group 002" and wait until the controller says "Learned"
8. Enjoy your improved visibility!
"


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: TT easter eggs (brian_216)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian_216* »_I found a freebie! I carefully removed the fins and mechanics in my vent and with a few wraps of electrical tape around it a boost guage fits in there just right! now to plug the vent behind it and run the line.

haha I did the same with my gauges!...the guage alost fit without anything but I wrapped some double side tape around it until it fit in tight. I couldnt see spending money on something I could do with some tape, and it looks fine. heres a pic of mine at night.


----------

